# Backup bei TP177



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte mit Pro Save eine Sicherungskopie bei dem TP177B und MobilPanel 177 machen.
In Pro Save sind die Panel nicht aufgefüht. Gib es da ein Grund ?
Bzw. wie kannn ich hier ein Backup machen ? 


Gruß Markus


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2010)

Schon genug Beiträge geschrieben aber noch nix gelernt , oder ?

Welche Version ?

Aktuell ist mindestens V7.4.6.0 da sind alle drin,
kann man bei Siemens runterladen.


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Bzw. wie kannn ich hier ein Backup machen ?


Hallo Markus,

Wenn Du hast eine SD/MMC Karte in das Panel stecken.
Runtime beenden > Control Panel > Backup.

Mit dieser Funktion wird alles gesichert, inklusiv Betriebssystem, History, Benutzerverwaltung und Projekt.


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Wenn Du hast eine SD/MMC Karte in das Panel stecken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Schon genug Beiträge geschrieben aber noch nix gelernt , oder ?
> 
> Welche Version ?
> 
> ...


 
Du möchtest mich jetzt aber nicht anmachen ? 

Ok, hab ne ältere Version.


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Könnte ich eine besorgen. Muß die von Siemens sein, oder ein bestimmtes Format haben ?


Früher habe ich immer Handelsübliche Karten verwendet.
Bei den neueren Panels hatte ich dann aber mal Probleme mit dem Restore, seit dem verwende ich die (sündhaftteuren) Siemens Karten.


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Du möchtest mich jetzt aber nicht anmachen ?
> 
> Ok, hab ne ältere Version.



Doch  warum nicht ,

ist doch wohl das mindeste was man erwarten kann, das man die Version angibt.


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

Dann werd ich nächstes Jahr mal ein paar Karten kaufen.
Ist aber dann auch nur ein Backup, kein Rücktransfer ?
Die Dateien kann ich dann auch von der Karte auf den Server legen ?

Und paralell dazu meine Pro Save Version erhöhen. Zufällig jemand den passenden Link dazu ?


Markus


----------



## Paule (31 Dezember 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Ist aber dann auch nur ein Backup, kein Rücktransfer ?


Doch eben.
Das ist der große Vorteil.

- Panel defekt
- neues Panel rein
- Karte vom alten Panel ins neue stecken
- Control Panel > Restore

Nun ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung und das ohne PG.


----------



## jabba (31 Dezember 2010)

Den Link im FAQ zum Service benutzen
Automatisierungstechnik
Suchbegriff Prosave und Download einstellen

dauert insgesamt keine 20s 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&foldersopen0=-741-752-756-755-&nodeid3=11771722&nodeID0=4000024〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&objid=37217116&basisview=4000003&viewLevel=6&wttree=cs&treeLang=de


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Doch warum nicht ,
> 
> ist doch wohl das mindeste was man erwarten kann, das man die Version angibt.


 
Ja wenn man zu den erfahrenen Benutzer dazugehört, die alles schon gewust haben bevor sie in Forum eingestiegen sind. Bin leiders erst seit 2010 dabei. 
Wenn ich die Version angegeben hätte, wär ich sogar selbst dahinter gekommen.


----------



## Pockebrd (31 Dezember 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Den Link im FAQ zum Service benutzen
> Automatisierungstechnik
> Suchbegriff Prosave und Download einstellen
> 
> dauert insgesamt keine 20s


 

Danke !


Markus


----------

